# F*****G mighty mouse



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

my god 

ive had enough with Apples mighty mouse the scroller is the worst piece of crap ever! now ive tried cleaning it every way possible! been on loads of websites and none had worked. 

This is my second one the first one the wheel stop scrolling so in frustration i took it apart the amount of crap on the inside and around the scroll sensors was unbeliveable in the end it wouldnt go back together so i had to fork out for a new one!

now my new one has starting giving me grief soooo annoyed!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

oh don't get me started. It is so ****ing ****!!! It's a real shame as everything else i've ever owned with the apple logo has been awesome!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its not just me then?

I bought one (£50!!!!), after about 6 weeks it started to be a bit slow for scrolling. Its hit and miss at the minute.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The standard Apple reply is take it back, me I just double over a bit of sticky tape stick it to the desk turn the mouse over and roll the trackball on it. It works but I agree its unacceptable


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Its not just me then?
> 
> I bought one (£50!!!!), after about 6 weeks it started to be a bit slow for scrolling. Its hit and miss at the minute.


Had mine about 3 months and i find myself constantly blowing in to the scroll wheel to unblock it. It's bloody crazy for a £50 mouse.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I used a Mr Muscle Frozen Lime wipe on mine (but dont tell apple) about a week or 2 ago and its been perfect since... I use one on my imac and another on my mbp they both seem fine at the moment  

Johnny


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I used a Mr Muscle Frozen Lime wipe on mine (but dont tell apple) about a week or 2 ago and its been perfect since... I use one on my imac and another on my mbp they both seem fine at the moment
> 
> Johnny


Mouse whore :thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Mouse whore :thumb:


lime whore! :thumb: That stuff is great on my kitchen worktops haha


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Mouse whore :thumb:


YFKI


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

£50.00 for a MOUSE??!!?? dudes!!! get a cheap optical one for a tenner, and spend the other £40.00 on foam, qd, or a wax!! 

mind you, karl's got this endless-useless-buttons-supposedly-great-on-any-surface-but-wont-work-for-sh*t optical laser one that drives me insane. I found one of the way old rubber ball mouse and it suits me just fine.. point, click, wahey! it works! done. 

ps.... mighty mouse was a kick *ss cartoon!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

RichieLee said:


> lime whore! :thumb: That stuff is great on my kitchen worktops haha


I love the frozen lime and will travel almost as far as I do for my favorite wheel cleaner to get some.... In fact I have been know to go to more than one shop to try and find it... LOL

Johnny


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I just bought a Kensington Bluetooth mouse from Digital-Fusion - the cheapest I could find it for. Excellent mouse, tilt wheel - like the MM - and works ootb on OS X 

A few pence under £25 delivered. Ordered Tues pm arrived Wed pm :thumb:

http://www.digital-fusion.co.uk/INU...&des=Bluetooth-Wireless-Notebook-Mouse-Si670m

/Parish is really loving his MacBook


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't you take it back for a replacement to a genuis bar near you?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

flyfs6 said:


> Can't you take it back for a replacement to a genuis bar near you?


Could do but it always gives up the ghost at 10 at night, I am kinda impatient and threw the last one over the back fence, that taught it......


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Could do but it always gives up the ghost at 10 at night, I am kinda impatient and threw the last one over the back fence, that taught it......


How do you think I got 2.... That thing almost hit me on the head!!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought one when they first came out and its still going strong only thing is the click is a bit hit and miss, but the ball works fine!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

So what mouse do people suggest I get for my iMac?? I was thinking the Logitech V470??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

have to say I quickly ditched mine and have a rechargeable Logitech one I think now, with too many buttons but excellent scrolling wheel etc. It also means I can programme the buttons for the various spaces etc that I use :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Surely not some unrest within the Apple fan camp LOL

I have been well happy with my Razer Deathadder. It works lovely on both my Mac mini and on the PC alike, its a shame the software doesn't seem to be available for the Mac though as you cant set the advanced options.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I sprayed some distilled water in mine and it fixed it !


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Alty17 said:


> So what mouse do people suggest I get for my iMac?? I was thinking the Logitech V470??


The Kensington Si670m as per my earlier post ^^ - it's Bluetooth, I assume iMacs have BT?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My Mighty Mouse runs OK, the scroll wheel gets clogged up from time to time but I just run the wheel upside down against my screen cleaning cloth and it works just fine!

I have heard of a lot of issues with them though.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine is crap too!

Pity, because I LOVE it when it works! Soooo brill.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought the title was leading me to a porn site :doublesho :lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I thought the title was leading me to a porn site :doublesho :lol:


Disappointed?

Hope this goes some way to compensate  

What happens on your desk at night......


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you ever thought where the crap comes from ??? if you are eating pies / pasties / biscuits and then using the scroller then its bound to get bunged up.:lol:

Mines as good as it was the first day I got it, sometimes give it a quick wipe with a soft cloth and luke warm soapy water. We detailers should look after all our gear and not just the cars, wouldn't dream of touching the dash with a greasy pie hand would we :lol::lol:

PS for those that have mice without Mac software, try this :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> Disappointed?
> 
> Hope this goes some way to compensate
> 
> What happens on your desk at night......


:lol::lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

this is what one gets for being an apple fan boy. I use a bog standard Dell usb optical mouse, and its never given me any problems.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> this is what one gets for being an apple fan boy. I use a bog standard Dell usb optical mouse, and its never given me any problems.


well all i can say if if the biggest problem apple has is a poor scroll wheel on a mouse i can't me switching loyalties to dell any time soon!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> well all i can say if if the biggest problem apple has is a poor scroll wheel on a mouse i can't me switching loyalties to dell any time soon!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

About every couple of months I give my mouse a clean with a good cleaner (actually I use iClean) and it works every time and my mightmouse has been subjected to my sweaty fingers for the last two years and is still like new.


Phil W


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i have a solution to this scroll button problem. 

mine keeps on breaking - and will not scroll down. 

un plug the mouse

put a cloth on a table and dampen it

turn the mouse over and rub the wheel on the cloth - PUSHING DOWN VERY HARD. in long back and forth movements. 

repeat on a dry cloth and then wet. 

after a few minutes - its fixed.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I called Apple when mine did this.

They said to turn the mouse upside down and roll the scroll wheel around on a piece of clean A4 paper.

It worked just fine after that, and only took 10 seconds...


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I called Apple when mine did this.
> 
> They said to turn the mouse upside down and roll the scroll wheel around on a piece of clean A4 paper.
> 
> It worked just fine after that, and only took 10 seconds...


Yup, I use my screen cleaning cloth instead, fixes it no problems.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

§aqaQ§

lol sorry I was cleaning my keyboard after using a baby wipe to clean the mighty mouse wheel, got carried away


----------

